# Quickest Way to Bring My Girlfriend To Australia



## Virtual (May 26, 2010)

Hi, I'm a Permanent Resident in Australia, originally from the UK. My girlfriend is from S. Korea. We met last April. I have been in Oz for 18 months.

We met when she was on a Working Holiday visa in Oz. She is now back in Korea since January.

Before we met, I was separated from my wife. My divorce is not due for hearing however until June and (fingers crossed) will be granted July.

My girlfriend's father was very supportive towards our relationship but suddenly has changed his mind. He has become violent and is trying to force her to marry in Korea. Naturally, this is very distressing.

What is the quickest way I can bring my gf permanently to Oz? We had planned to marry and were going to go the Prospective Spouse avenue. But that will take too long now. I very much fear for her safety.

We have lived together previously and we have lots of supporting documents to show we have an ongoing relationship since April 2009.

What are my options?

Thanks heaps in advance for any info you can give. 

V (sorry, I want to be anon)


----------



## Wanderer (Jun 16, 2007)

Virtual said:


> Hi, I'm a Permanent Resident in Australia, originally from the UK. My girlfriend is from S. Korea. We met last April. I have been in Oz for 18 months.
> 
> We met when she was on a Working Holiday visa in Oz. She is now back in Korea since January.
> 
> ...


Coming from South Korea, the easiest and quickest way she could leave would be to get an ETA - Electronic Travel Authority (ETA) - Online Applications and applying online she'll have it instantaneously, valid for 12 months and allowing three months at a time.

You may be able to get the time April to January considered in getting a full 12 months made up - have a look at example questions for 12 months relationships @ Partner Visa: Onshore Temporary and Permanent (Subclasses 820 and 801) but if not wanting to take a risk, she could head over to NZ at the end of every three months.
The ETA will likely not have a No Further Stay condition on it and so when you feel comfortable re meeting the 12 months requirement, she can apply for the onshore partner visa and get a bridging visa while it is processed.

Of course she cannot work on the ETA and so another possible option to work if she has skills would be to seek an employer to sponsor her.


----------



## Virtual (May 26, 2010)

Wanderer said:


> ...but if not wanting to take a risk, she could head over to NZ at the end of every three months.
> 
> 
> > I'm not aware of the NZ connection. How would that work?
> ...


----------



## Wanderer (Jun 16, 2007)

Virtual said:


> Wanderer said:
> 
> 
> > ...but if not wanting to take a risk, she could head over to NZ at the end of every three months.
> ...


----------



## Virtual (May 26, 2010)

Thanks for the info. You've been really helpful.

V.


----------

